# 100-277VAC, PF>0.95, built-in LED driver, standard size LED T5!



## FWLED (Mar 14, 2017)

The standard LED T5, could be Type A or Type B(single-end powered or double-end powered), 100-277VAC whole voltage, with high PF 0.95, built-in LED driver with whole glass material. I think this product is a revolution in the world's lighting industry and a hot spot, how do you think?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I like the plastic oval shaped tubes. They don’t roll and don’t need covers.


----------



## FWLED (Mar 14, 2017)

Do you mean the Aluminum+PC oval tube?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I've had two of them on my dashboard for a few months.
Still haven't found a place to use them.


----------



## FWLED (Mar 14, 2017)

Southeast Power said:


> I've had two of them on my dashboard for a few months.
> Still haven't found a place to use them.


Why? Any problem here?


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

FWLED said:


> The standard LED T5, could be Type A or Type B(single-end powered or double-end powered), 100-277VAC whole voltage, with high PF 0.95, built-in LED driver with whole glass material. I think this product is a revolution in the world's lighting industry and a hot spot, how do you think?


What is the manufacturer and model.

I have research many different manufacturers of these and most are 80% PF with a couple 90% PF

Plastic (totally enclosed) ones seem to have a longer expected life: 50,000 hour in comparison to 40,000 hour for glass.


----------



## FWLED (Mar 14, 2017)

PokeySmokey said:


> What is the manufacturer and model.
> 
> I have research many different manufacturers of these and most are 80% PF with a couple 90% PF
> 
> Plastic (totally enclosed) ones seem to have a longer expected life: 50,000 hour in comparison to 40,000 hour for glass.


You could find them on twitter or contact at service (at) fullwintech.com


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

Non of their tube product line mentions glass.

Typical description:

*Product Characteristics：
*1. Meet the Type A standard.
2. Convenient and great for fast retrofit, saving time and money.
3. Working voltage: 100-277 VAC.
4. PF >0.9, THD <25% ; CRI >80Ra.
5. Luminous efficiency: 110lm/w - 120lm/w.
6. New plastic material with stronger hardness, higher light transmittance, and 270° light output.
7. Application: retail, industry, schools, hospitals, offices, parking lots, warehouses, public areas.

The plastic they claim is Nano Plastic.

Please do a Google search on Nano Plastic.


----------



## FWLED (Mar 14, 2017)

PokeySmokey said:


> Non of their tube product line mentions glass.
> 
> Typical description:
> 
> ...


Contact them directly if you want, website doesn't update all the time.


----------



## FWLED (Mar 14, 2017)

FWLED said:


> The standard LED T5, could be Type A or Type B(single-end powered or double-end powered), 100-277VAC whole voltage, with high PF 0.95, built-in LED driver with whole glass material. I think this product is a revolution in the world's lighting industry and a hot spot, how do you think?


----------

